

How we redesigned Spotify in 24h - xer
http://wowhack.github.io/unbundled/

======
baristaGeek
Spotify's greatest comparative advantage is its UX. No other music streaming
service is so beautifully designed and definitively not that robustly
engineered. I really enjoyed reading about this redesign process, we can all
learn a lot from it.

~~~
xer
I agree, all great work is in the details

